# Using company NCB for Skyline insurance



## Mendoza (Mar 28, 2007)

Can any insurance boffins help with the following?:

1) I need insurance for a skyline, but will also be keeping my company car
2) I have 9 years of no claims as a company car driver and can get proof to that effect
3) When I call for quotes can I state I have 9 years no claims?
I think some companies might not recognise my no claims, unless I stop driving the company car

Thanks


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Not much help I know, but I'mhaving no trouble getting quotes (won't need my insurance til next week) saying I've got proof of no claims from last six years of company car driving.

Sadly I lost the letter from the six years before that. 

They never asked if I still had/used a company car or not (not that I'm keeping it though).


----------

